

Why practice makes perfect: How to rewire your brain for better performance - jasonshen
http://blog.bufferapp.com/why-practice-actually-makes-perfect-how-to-rewire-your-brain-for-better-performance?hn

======
Lightning
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5780255>

~~~
laserDinosaur
If there are no comments on the other submission either, there's no point
linking to it other than to say "I got it first"

